# Canidae vs Orijen



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd came home from the kennels today, and I have some questions about food:

Sigurd eats Orijen puppy, but he seriously hates it. Rarely eats it, I've tried mixing it with many things (eggs, yogurt, wet Wysong, wet Wellness, wet Merrick). No luck, he would go days with only eat a bite. Well, the lady at the kennels kept him up on his Orijen diet while I was gone, but told me that he would go nuts whenever a Canidae lamb meal and rice formula kibble rolled into his kennel. He loves it. She gave me many many samples of the lamb and rice, I mixed it with dry Orijen (half/half), and he gobbled it up - I've NEVER seen him do this!

I love how Orijen makes Sigurd, beautiful coat and teeth. Nice poops... is Canidae worth switching over? It doesn't make total sense to make a dog eat food he obviously dislikes... Any thoughts?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Canidae isn't a bad food at all. keep in mind tho, that just because he likes it... he may not thrive on it, but its worth a try in my opinion. Personally, to keep him grain free -- I'd look into Canidaes grain free formulas and see what he thinks about them.

I had my dogs on Canidae (original als) for years and liked it. from that I went to Raw, but my male didn't do well on it, so they're now on Taste of the Wild which is grain free and very nice on the pocket


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Canidae is a good quality food. If the options are feeding a great quality kibble and rarely eating it or feeding a very good quality kibble and eating every day and enjoying it than the i think this is a no brainer.

I've always fed canidae to my cavalier and he's done great on it. He's on the senior formula now that he's almost 9 and a bit on the chunky side. After 9 years of eating the same thing every day, he still goes nuts the second i start preparing his dinner.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree. I don't think Canidae is a bad food, at all. I know some people had big problems with it when they changed their formula, but I think that issue is settled now and people I know who are currently feeding it have nothing but good things to say about it.

We tried it once, but if I remember correctly the bites were a little too small and Gunner had a hard time chewing them. (If I'm thinking of the right food - we've tried so many, it's hard to keep track!) He'd swallow the food and then stand there coughing, so we went to something else.

And honestly, I don't know what it is about Orijen, but Gunner doesn't like it either. I thought it was the best, so I wanted to put him on it, and he isn't impressed _at all_. It's a struggle and took a lot of coaxing to get him to eat, until we started mixing his old Core and Core canned with it.

I would buy the small bags of Canidae for a while, if I were you. He might like it now because it's new and decide down the road that he isn't that fond of it after all. LOL. We've been there and done that TOO many times. We finally wised up and buy the small bags now until we're sure that Mr. Fussypants is going to eat it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

also -- i'd shoot an e mail over to them (canidae) and see if they have any coupons. felidae (same company) had a buy one specialty grain free formula bag and get the original grain free formula bag for free a couple weeks ago here in Ca stores... i didn't pay too close attention to the canidae section, but it seemed that something similar was going on. and the woman said that the coupons were good in their store until supply ran out.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMomI would buy the small bags of Canidae for a while, if I were you. He might like it now because it's new and decide down the road that he isn't that fond of it after all. LOL. We've been there and done that TOO many times. We finally wised up and buy the small bags now until we're sure that Mr. Fussypants is going to eat it.


I agree







, Mayzie always likes a new food for the first couple weeks and then loses interest... so it may just be the novelty. Orijen's a better quality food from a better company IMO but I wouldn't discount your dog's preference... it won't hurt to give another kind of food a try and see how it goes - you can always switch back!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: I would buy the small bags of Canidae for a while, if I were you. He might like it now because it's new and decide down the road that he isn't that fond of it after all. LOL. We've been there and done that TOO many times. We finally wised up and buy the small bags now until we're sure that Mr. Fussypants is going to eat it


Mr. Fussypants! LOL... must be related to our Boss! I know some folk do not believe in dogs being picky eaters but believe the owner makes them that way. I disagree with that. With our dogs half have been picky and half have been chow hounds not stopping to even taste what they eat. Our picky eaters have been the more high drive intense type personalities whereas our chow hounds have been the more laid back easy going personalities (all GSDs).

With the picky type I do think variety can help. We tried Orijen also but Boss never cared for it either. He seems to prefer red meat based products like Taste of the Wild - High Plains formula or EVO - Red Meat formula, but both these would probably not be a good choice for your young pup. I have heard Orijen came out with a red meat formula but have yet to see it where we live. I have not tried Canidae but just wanted to point out maybe it was the Lamb he liked (not just the brand difference). 

I hope you find what works for him. I know how frustrating it can be to have a battle of the wills when Boss decides to go on one of his hunger strikes for something different. Good Luck


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

If it keeps him eating, keep mixing the two! Maybe not half and half--see if he continues to eat the mix if you feed 2/3 Orijen, or maybe even 3/4 Orijen.

Champion Pet Foods (maker of Orijen) has another line, Acana, that has three grain-free formulas. One is a lamb-based formula, but the calcium content is a little high for a puppy.

~Kristin


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Also you may want to check, I do believe Canidae's calcium (all formulas) may be a little high for a pup also.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

How old is Sigurd?

~Kristin


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiHow old is Sigurd?
> 
> ~Kristin


Sigurd turned 6 months on the 11th.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderalso -- i'd shoot an e mail over to them (canidae) and see if they have any coupons. felidae (same company) had a buy one specialty grain free formula bag and get the original grain free formula bag for free a couple weeks ago here in Ca stores... i didn't pay too close attention to the canidae section, but it seemed that something similar was going on. and the woman said that the coupons were good in their store until supply ran out.


Thank you for the suggestion, I e-mailed Canidae and they said they'd send me some coupons asap!


----------

